# Probleme mit der Darstellung die 2.



## mb78 (12. November 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da meine Versuche, eine Seite vernünftig mit CSS zu gestalten fehl schlugen mache ich nun Alles in Tabellenform.

Aber auch hier taucht ein Problem auf:

Die Tabelle "wächst" nicht mit, obwogl sie mit Inhalt befüllt ist.

Hier mal der Code:


```
<!--Außenrahmen-->

<table width="900" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center" style="border: 1px solid; background-color:#FFFFFF; color:#7b8a8f; box-shadow: 5px 5px 3px #641c4d; -moz-box-shadow: 5px 5px 3px #641c4d; -webkit-box-shadow: 5px 5px 3px #641c4d; border-radius: 30px; -moz-border-radius: 30px; -khtml-border-radius: 30px; -webkit-border-radius: 30px; -ms-filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.DropShadow(color=#641c4d, offx=3, offy=3); filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.DropShadow(color=#641c4d, offx=3, offy=3); margin-top: 50px">
  <tr>  <!--Tabelle mit drei bildern in Außenrahmen-->
    <td><table width="900" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center">
  <tr>
    <td><img src="" /></td>
	<td><img src="" /></td>
	<td><img src="" /></td>
  </tr>
</table></td>
  </tr>

<!--Tabelle mit drei Bildern im Außenrahmen Ende-->
  
<!--Tabelle mit Menü und Seitenbeschreibung-->  

<table width="900" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td><div id='cssmenu'>
<ul>
   <li class='active '><a href='index.html'><span>Home</span></a></li>
   <li class='has-sub '><a href='#'><span>Kurse</span></a>
      <ul>
         <li><a href='poledance.html'><span>Pole Dance</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='polefitness.html'><span>Pole Fit</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='Kursplan.xls'><span>Kursplan</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='preise.html'><span>Preise</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='express.html'><span>Express Yourself</span></a></li>
      </ul>
   </li>
   <li><a href='#'><span>News</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='ausbildung.html'><span>Ausbildung</span></a></li>
   <li class='has-sub '><a href='wir.html'><span>Über uns</span></a>
      <ul>
         <li><a href='#'><span>Jen</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='#'><span>Jasmine</span></a></li>
      </ul>
   <li><a href='workshop.html'><span>Workshop</span></a></li> 
   <li><a href='ladiesnight.html'><span>Ladies Night</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='performance.html'><span>Performances</span></a></li>
   <li class='has-sub '><a href='#'><span>Galerie</span></a>
      <ul>
         <li><a href='#'><span>Bilder</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='#'><span>Videos</span></a></li>
      </ul>
   <li><a href='kontakt.html'><span>Kontakt</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='#'><span>Partner</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='agb.html'><span>AGB´s</span></a></li> 
   <li><a href='impressum.html'><span>Impressum</span></a></li> 
   <li><a href='#'><span>Gästebuch</span></a></li>	   
   </li>
</ul>
</div>
</div></td>
    <td><img src="" /></td>
  </tr>
</table>
  
<!--Tabelle mit Menü und Seitenbeschreibung Ende--> 
  
</table>

<!--Außenrahmen Ende-->
```

please help


----------



## crazy_chicken (12. November 2012)

was wächst nicht mit, welche tabelle?

Du packst in die Tabelle ein Div rein, keine gute idee.


----------



## mb78 (13. November 2012)

das div kann ich ja wieder rausnehmen.

also ja, die tabelle wächst nicht mit. ich meine die "grundtabelle" ->>>>außenrahmen

hab exttra das height weg gelassen um das zu erreichen.


----------



## crazy_chicken (13. November 2012)

In der Zeile 13 fehlt:



```
<!--Außenrahmen-->

<table width="900" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center" style="border: 1px red solid; background-color:#FFFFFF; color:#7b8a8f; box-shadow: 5px 5px 3px #641c4d; -moz-box-shadow: 5px 5px 3px #641c4d; -webkit-box-shadow: 5px 5px 3px #641c4d; border-radius: 30px; -moz-border-radius: 30px; -khtml-border-radius: 30px; -webkit-border-radius: 30px; -ms-filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.DropShadow(color=#641c4d, offx=3, offy=3); filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.DropShadow(color=#641c4d, offx=3, offy=3); margin-top: 50px">
  <tr>  <!--Tabelle mit drei bildern in Außenrahmen-->
    <td>
    	<table width="900" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center">
           		 <tr>
               		<td><img src="" /></td>
               		<td><img src="" /></td>
               		<td><img src="" /></td>
          		 </tr>
         </table>
     </td>
  </tr>
<tr><td>

<!--Tabelle mit drei Bildern im Außenrahmen Ende-->

<!--Tabelle mit Menü und Seitenbeschreibung-->

<table width="900" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td>
<ul>
   <li class='active '><a href='index.html'><span>Home</span></a></li>
   <li class='has-sub '><a href='#'><span>Kurse</span></a>
      <ul>
         <li><a href='poledance.html'><span>Pole Dance</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='polefitness.html'><span>Pole Fit</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='Kursplan.xls'><span>Kursplan</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='preise.html'><span>Preise</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='express.html'><span>Express Yourself</span></a></li>
      </ul>
   </li>
   <li><a href='#'><span>News</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='ausbildung.html'><span>Ausbildung</span></a></li>
   <li class='has-sub '><a href='wir.html'><span>Über uns</span></a>
      <ul>
         <li><a href='#'><span>Jen</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='#'><span>Jasmine</span></a></li>
      </ul>
   <li><a href='workshop.html'><span>Workshop</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='ladiesnight.html'><span>Ladies Night</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='performance.html'><span>Performances</span></a></li>
   <li class='has-sub '><a href='#'><span>Galerie</span></a>
      <ul>
         <li><a href='#'><span>Bilder</span></a></li>
         <li><a href='#'><span>Videos</span></a></li>
      </ul>
   <li><a href='kontakt.html'><span>Kontakt</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='#'><span>Partner</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='agb.html'><span>AGB´s</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='impressum.html'><span>Impressum</span></a></li>
   <li><a href='#'><span>Gästebuch</span></a></li>
   </li>
</ul>
 </td>
    <td><img src="" /></td>
  </tr>
</table>

<!--Tabelle mit Menü und Seitenbeschreibung Ende-->

</table>

<!--Außenrahmen Ende-->
```


So funktioniert alles, nur alles sehr unsauber. Mach lieber direkt alles mit divs!


----------



## mb78 (13. November 2012)

mit divs habe ich es ja probiert.

nur tauchten immer wieder neue probleme auf.

deshlab wollte ich es nun in tabellenform haben


----------



## crazy_chicken (13. November 2012)

ist jetzt dein problem behoben ?


----------



## mb78 (13. November 2012)

jein.

alles ist in der tabelle, nur sieht alles ganz anders aus.

das menü besteht nur aus textlinks, rahmenfarbe ist anders


----------



## crazy_chicken (13. November 2012)

weil du keine Pfade angegeben hast für die Bilder?


----------



## mb78 (16. November 2012)

brauche ich nicht, weil das menü über .css definiert und geladen ist

soweit habe ich es wieder in den griff bekommen und den fehler gefunden.

aber erneut tut sich ein problem auf.

wenn ich im menü einen link anklicke, z.b. kurse -> poledance, wird diese auch korrekt angezeigt.
wenn ich einen anderen link anklicke, z.b. kurse -> preise, verschiebt sich alles, was zur folge hat, dass ein paar links nicht mehr korrekt angeklickt werden können.

woran kann das liegen?

niemand mehr, der einen rat hat?


----------



## crazy_chicken (16. November 2012)

Code posten. Es kann an 100 Sachen liegen.


----------



## mb78 (17. November 2012)

homepage:

http://poledance-forum.de/poletastix/hp/

am besten klickt ihr euch mal durch.

dann seht ihr am besten wie es wo hackt...


----------



## crazy_chicken (17. November 2012)

Ich glaube das hat nur was damit zu tun, dass du manche Pfade unter Preise --> falsch eingetragen hast #.



```
<li class='has-sub '><a href='#'><span>Galerie</span></a>
```


oder sehe ich was falsch?

Ich habe dir mal eine Privatnachricht geschickt, schau mal kurz rein.


----------



## mb78 (17. November 2012)

manche links sind ja noch nicht fertig, daher ist dort nichts angegeben.

soeben erfuhr ich auch noch, dass die seite bei bekannten komplett "verrutscht" ist und alles andere als normal angezeigt wird.

hat das vll etwas mit der größe der bildschirmauflösung zu tun?


----------



## djheke (19. November 2012)

Warum nur, hast du alles auf Table umgestellt. Ich habe mir mal erlaubt deine Seite zu überarbeiten. Wenn du damit einverstanden bist einfach - Seite speichern unter -
http://www.gipspferd.de/forumhilfe/PoletastiX


----------



## mb78 (19. November 2012)

@djheke:

sehr vielen dank dafür.
nun besteht immernoch das problem der verschiebung.
löse ich es damit, indem ich die anderen seiten entsprechend abändere?


----------



## djheke (19. November 2012)

Also im Bsp. verschiebt sich nichts mehr. Oder habe ich was übersehen?
Deine menu.css ist auch etwas verändert. Naja, nur die Position. Du musst die anderen Seiten natürlich entsprechend ändern. Einfach die Startseite duplizieren und im #text- Container die Inhalte der jeweiligen Seite reinkopieren und neu speichern.


----------



## mb78 (19. November 2012)

also deine .css übernehmen und ersetzen?


----------



## djheke (19. November 2012)

Ja, beide und deine restlichen html Dateien nicht vergessen. Wie oben beschrieben. Tabellen sind nicht mehr vorgesehen.


----------



## mb78 (19. November 2012)

also bei ist es nun so, ohne veränderungen an den .css vorgenommen zu haben, dass das menü in das bild bzw. in den text ragt.

reicht es, wenn ich


```
#cssmenu > ul {
          
	left: -75px;
```

hier weiter nach außen verschiebe?


----------



## djheke (19. November 2012)

Ick merk schon, du hast keine Lust deine Seiten umzustellen. Egal.
Folgende Änderungen:
1. menu.css

```
#cssmenu > ul {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	position: absolute;
	left: -75px;
	width: 150px;
        top: 20px;
        background-color: #fff;
        list-style: none;
	vertical-align: baseline;
	line-height: 1;
	border: 1px solid #641c4d;
	padding: 10px;
	-webkit-border-radius: 30px;
	-khtml-border-radius: 30px;
	-moz-border-radius: 30px;
	border-radius: 30px;
	-webkit-box-shadow: 5px 5px 3px #641c4d;
	-moz-box-shadow: 5px 5px 3px #641c4d;
	box-shadow: 5px 5px 3px #641c4d;
	-ms-filter: "progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.DropShadow(color=#641c4d, offx=3, offy=3)";
	filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.DropShadow(color=#641c4d, offx=3, offy=3)";
}
```
Ersetzen durch deine 2 vorhandenen Selektorblöcke.
2. bild.css

```
table {
 position:relative;
}
```

Ich befürchte aber, dass du in Zukunft erhebliche Schwierigkeiten mit deine Tabellenkonstruktion haben wirst.


----------



## mb78 (20. November 2012)

@djheke:

warum werden auf deinem server die bilder angezeigt und bei mir nicht.
hab ganz normal die seite gespeichert und die .css übernommen.


----------



## djheke (20. November 2012)

> warum werden auf deinem server die bilder angezeigt und bei mir nicht.


Es liegt an den Pfaden(Im Beispiel sind es relative Pfade), Du musst , nach dem du alles kopiert hast, im Headbereich die Pfade zu deiner CSS-Datei  abändern. Bitte denke daran, im Bsp. alle 4 Bilder im Header als ein Bild  zusammengefasst sind. Frag einfach nochmal nach am Besten per Mail. So müssen wir hier nichts in die Länge ziehen.


----------

